# Should I be worried about these two Mini Phalaenopsis?



## Errin (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello! I am very new to the hobby of orchid growing. Two weeks ago I purchased on a discount my first 2 Mini Phalaenopsis. I repotted them and changed the media and they are now producing new roots. However I am not sure they are fully happy.
The first one has these small black lines on the base of its new leaf (the inside part only). I wonder if that is a sign of a disease, like a virus or maybe a fungal or bacterial infestation.




The stem of the second one has these dark areas (probably it was not watered correspondingly in the store). Also there is some discoloration on the edges and in the middle of some of its leaves. However its flowers look fine.





So, is it possible that these Mini Phals are sick/ infested? Thank you in advance!


----------

